# MES JMSS (Lowes) vs MES 20078715 (Amazon)?



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

How do I find out what the diffs between these two units are?  Thanks.

*JMSS*













094428270695lg.jpg



__ mummel
__ Apr 9, 2015






*20078715*













41ZSGAEvHhL.jpg



__ mummel
__ Apr 9, 2015


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 9, 2015)

My understanding is that Masterbuilt gives certain stores their "own" model with a specific model number so they can call it exclusive but there typically is little to no difference in the units. Some places do get nicer units, like Cabellas gets all stainless models. You will just have to compare the specs side by side.


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

I know the Amazon one is Gen 2.5.  I called the Masterbuilt.  But the Lowes one I'm not sure.  Watched a vid.  The slanted drip dray leads me to believe that it's Gen 2.0.

Anyone got a pic of the redesigned drip tray in Gen 2.5?  Thanks.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 9, 2015)

mummel said:


> I know the Amazon one is Gen 2.5.  I called the Masterbuilt.  But the Lowes one I'm not sure.  Watched a vid.  The slanted drip dray leads me to believe that it's Gen 2.0.
> 
> Anyone got a pic of the redesigned drip tray in Gen 2.5?  Thanks.


Here is a quick reference:

Gen1 - Vent is on the top right

Gen2 - Vent is on the left side

Gen 2.5 - Vent is on the top left

This might not be fool proof but it appears to hold up when comparing the models.


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like both these models have the vent on the top right so I'm hoping they are both Gen 2.5.  I have some Lowes gift cards and would really like to use them (plus a 10% coupon, easy return if need be etc).  I like the look of the Amazon one much better though.

The Masterbuilt coding system is a clusterfck.  So confusing for consumers.

Where can I find a pic of the new drip tray in Gen 2.5?


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

I found a post by SoFloGator.  Here's a pic of the 2.5 Bluetooth model with new drip tray:













Gen 2.5 with large water pan, small sloping drip c



__ soflogator
__ Mar 17, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes, Both of the smokers you showed in your post #1 look to be late model Gen #2 models, after the top vent had been moved from the left side wall to the back left on top. More than likely those 2 both have the big slanted drip plate that causes much of the Gen #2 problems.

The pic you're showing in post #6 is a Gen #2.5 with the shield over the front controls, and it has the full Water Pan with the Split level bottom.

The Drip pan is in the bottom, on the floor, with the foil covering it in the pic.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, Both of the smokers you showed in your post #1 look to be late model Gen #2 models, after the top vent had been moved from the left side wall to the back left on top. More than likely those 2 both have the big slanted drip plate that causes much of the Gen #2 problems.
> 
> The pic you're showing in post #6 is a Gen #2.5 with the shield over the front controls, and it has the full Water Pan with the Split level bottom.
> 
> ...


I thought Gen 2's vent was on the side?  Both these are on the top left which lead me to believe they are Gen 2.5s.  Also, the Amazon description says the drip plate has been redesigned.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2015)

mummel said:


> I thought Gen 2's vent was on the side?  Both these are on the top left which lead me to believe they are Gen 2.5s.  Also, the Amazon description says the drip plate has been redesigned.


Near the end of last year, they have some Gen #2 with the vent on top instead of the left side, like the 2 in your pic #1.

The other things you are confusing are Water pans, Drip pans, and drip plates.

The* Water pan* in Pic #6 is the redesigned water pan---It is deeper on the left than on the right, which is why I call it a Split level bottom. It is used in the Gen #2.5.

The* Drip pan* in all of the MES smokers is the big pan that sits on the floor of the smoker.

The *Drip Plate *is only in the Gen #2. It sits above the Chip burner, and is higher on the right than on the left, with a small water pan hanging in it on the left end. It was supposed to catch drips which would run downhill to the water pan. This slanted drip pan in the Gen #2 traps heat under it, which is one of its problems.

Gen #2.5 have shields over their front controls, like your pic in post #6. The pics in Post #1 do not have the shields.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

Great info, thanks.  Where can I find a list of gen 2.5 smokers?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2015)

mummel said:


> Great info, thanks.  Where can I find a list of gen 2.5 smokers?


Not sure what you mean by "List".

The Gen #2.5 just came out in December. There aren't many around yet.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Not sure what you mean by "List".
> 
> The Gen #2.5 just came out in December. There aren't many around yet.
> 
> Bear


I mean list of model numbers or stores/suppliers.  Which vendors are selling them?


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok so I found what I think is a 2.5 model (shielded panel) at Bass Pro: *Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 30'' Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker with Viewing Window*

But this thing has Bluetooth which I dont need, and costs $330.  I will look for the basic 2.5 version.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2015)

mummel said:


> I mean list of model numbers or stores/suppliers.  Which vendors are selling them?


You just gotta shop around.

Masterbuilt CS never seems to know what stores have what.

Even the stores don't know what they have when you call them.

5 years ago I was looking for an All Stainless Gen #1 MES 40. Cabelas catalog & flyers didn't show that one, and I called & they said they didn't have it.

My Son went to Cabelas for Fishing stuff, and he took a look. They had the one I wanted, and 49 more in their warehouse in the back. They had no idea!!!!

The only way you know for sure what these stores have is to see it in person.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> You just gotta shop around.
> 
> Masterbuilt CS never seems to know what stores have what.
> 
> ...


Here's the Bass Pro one.  I dont need anything this fancy:













BP_smoker.png



__ mummel
__ Apr 9, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2015)

mummel said:


> Ok so I found what I think is a 2.5 model (shielded panel) at Bass Pro: *Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 30'' Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker with Viewing Window*
> 
> But this thing has Bluetooth which I dont need, and costs $330.  I will look for the basic 2.5 version.


Not positive, but I'm pretty sure ALL Gen #2.5 are Bluetooth---No Remote option.

I figure if I ever get one, I'll probably just use the controls on the smoker. My Son said he'd give me an old phone to use, but I've heard the Bluetooth distance is short.

Bear

On Edit: The 30" is small. That's the first one I got, because it's only the 2 of us, but I didn't like cutting my Ribs in half, cutting Brisket in half, and only getting 7 pounds of Beef Sticks in one load.


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

Where would one put the AMPS in this new 2.5 model?  Can you put it on top of the bottom tray if you're not using it?


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Not positive, but I'm pretty sure ALL Gen #2.5 are Bluetooth---No Remote option.
> 
> I figure if I ever get one, I'll probably just use the controls on the smoker. My Son said he'd give me an old phone to use, but I've heard the Bluetooth distance is short.
> 
> Bear


I hope not.  I cant do $330.  $200 is sort of my sweet spot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2015)

mummel said:


> Where would one put the AMPS in this new 2.5 model?  Can you put it on top of the bottom tray if you're not using it?


Don't know yet.

Options would be on bottom grill, or maybe on the floor on the left (if it fits) with something under it to get it up a little for air flow.

Probably would never use that bottom grill anyway---Too hot---Too close to element.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

Any downside to putting the pellets on the bottom tray (i.e. will the smoke have time to dissipate before it reaches the top shelf, or will it blast the meat on the bottom, with one side ending up being more smoked than the other?).


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2015)

mummel said:


> Any downside to putting the pellets on the bottom tray (i.e. will the smoke have time to dissipate before it reaches the top shelf, or will it blast the meat on the bottom, with one side ending up being more smoked than the other?).


No, no problem like that with the AMNPS.


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

$320 on Amazon for Gen 2.5, on back-order under June 30.....


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

$430 at Cabelas....  On backorder.


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

Also $330 on backorder at Bass Pro.


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

$300 at Home Depot, on backorder.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 9, 2015)

This is one of those times when adding a location to your profile might help you as someone in your area might know of a deal close to you. Just saying. You don't have to give your address. Just a general location. It does help. With some 80 thousand members chances are someone in the know in your locale may know something that can help you find what you are looking for.


----------



## mummel (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm in Mass.  Now you understand what Im talking about Re: shtty weather!  I'll try figure that out.


----------



## soflogator (Apr 9, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Don't know yet.
> Options would be on bottom grill, or maybe on the floor on the left (if it fits) with something under it to get it up a little for air flow.
> 
> Probably would never use that bottom grill anyway---Too hot---Too close to element.
> ...


Bear, I put mine on the foil covered drip pan on the left across from the heating element. No need to elevate,  works great just lying there.


----------



## jted (Apr 10, 2015)

mummel said:


> I hope not.  I cant do $330.  $200 is sort of my sweet spot.


 I understand your price point of 200.00 Think real hard about the MES 30 20070910. It is your basic entry level smoker. It has it's limitations, But it is as I said a good entry level smoker. It is the most popular model being a GEN 1  and they are still making it..  AMAZON will ship it for about 175.00 that price fluctuates a bit. Since you potentially like to get it from Bass pro they may stock or can get it for you. Just a thought from a 910 owner whose price point was 200.00  jted


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2015)

SoFloGator said:


> Bear, I put mine on the foil covered drip pan on the left across from the heating element. No need to elevate, works great just lying there.


Cool !!

I was just guessing on places to put it, going by the pics. LOL---You're cheating---You actually have a 2.5.

I'm glad it works good there.

It should only need elevating if set on the floor, to get air flow that low.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2015)

jted said:


> I understand your price point of 200.00 Think real hard about the MES 30 20070910. It is your basic entry level smoker. It has it's limitations, But it is as I said a good entry level smoker. It is the most popular model being a GEN 1  and they are still making it..  AMAZON will ship it for about 175.00 that price fluctuates a bit. Since you potentially like to get it from Bass pro they may stock or can get it for you. Just a thought from a 910 owner whose price point was 200.00  jted


I think the MES 40 is actually the most popular.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 10, 2015)

Sounds like a lot of good advice !

gary


----------



## mummel (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll make a poll post about size and see what people say.  I havent seen a poll in recent threads.  TY guys.


----------



## jted (Apr 13, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I think the MES 40 is actually the most popular.
> 
> Bear


I think you are right. I miss spoke on the popularity. But I think the 30 is the most purchased based on the SMF chart.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2015)

jted said:


> I think you are right. I miss spoke on the popularity. But I think the 30 is the most purchased based on the SMF chart.


I tried to find that chart the other day.

If I remember correctly there were a bunch of different MES 40s to vote on, so the votes were spread out, instead of all MES 40 or MES 30.

And you were only allowed to vote once, so I said I had an MES 30, and when I changed to MES 40, like all the others, I couldn't change what I had or preferred.

If you find that thread, could you send me a link. Meanwhile I'll try some more.

Thanks jted,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2015)

jted said:


> I think you are right. I miss spoke on the popularity. But I think the 30 is the most purchased based on the SMF chart.


OK---I found that old "Owner's" Poll.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89762/how-many-mes-owners-here

First of all, like I said once you voted, you couldn't vote again, and many guys who started with an MES 30 voted "MES 30", because that's the one they owned. Then when they moved up to an MES 40, they couldn't vote again.

Here's the other interesting thing-----Below are the choices:

Which one do you have??

#1----MES 30

#2----MES 40

#3----MES 40 with window

#4----MES 40 800 Watt

#5----MES 40 1200 Watt

So all the MES 40 owners were split among 4 categories & all of the MES 30 owners voted for one choice.

Plus like I said---A lot of us made the mistake of getting an MES 30 first---Then getting an MES 40.

So even in a real "Which do you own?" the MES 40 would currently win.

Like I read on one of the old MES 30/40 threads:

A lot of guys started with an MES 30, and moved on to an MES 40.

However I never heard of anyone starting with an MES 40 and moving to an MES 30.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 13, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> OK---I found that old "Owner's" Poll.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89762/how-many-mes-owners-here
> 
> First of all, like I said once you voted, you couldn't vote again, and many guys who started with an MES 30 voted "MES 30", because that's the one they owned. Then when they moved up to an MES 40, they couldn't vote again.
> 
> ...


Bear I would say the numbers are close enough to call it a tie (833 for 30" and 753 for 40"). You are definitely on to something about people buying the 30" first then getting a 40" (or at least wanting a 40" like I do).


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Bear I would say the numbers are close enough to call it a tie (833 for 30" and 753 for 40"). You are definitely on to something about people buying the 30" first then getting a 40" (or at least wanting a 40" like I do).


Well---Like I said my vote, along with many others went to the MES 30, so minus those from the 30 & add them to the 40. That old poll started 5 years ago.

Anyway---That can't be proven easily, so this current poll on the new thread will show the real facts-----Not even close---MES 40 by a landslide. You'll see.

Now if we can just get everybody out there to vote in the new poll.

Here's the new Poll------So far the score is MES 40----12++++++++++MES 30----1

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/185163/mes-30-vs-40-cast-your-vote

Later,

Bear


----------



## trizzuth (Jun 3, 2015)

Here's the MES JMSS on sale at my local Lowe's.  Seems like a good deal to me, has a window and remote?  For $249, model number is 20077915, here is the description and a pic:

JMSS 32.283-in 800-Watt Electric Vertical Smoker

Wireless radio frequency remote control
Easy to operate side wood chip loading system - add wood chips without opening door
Thermostatically-controlled temperature for even, consistent smoking up to 275°F
Blue LED digital control panel–adjust and monitor cooking temperature and time along with meat temp













094428270862.jpg



__ trizzuth
__ Jun 3, 2015


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 3, 2015)

trizzuth said:


> Here's the MES JMSS on sale at my local Lowe's.  Seems like a good deal to me, has a window and remote?  For $249, model number is 20077915, here is the description and a pic:
> 
> JMSS 32.283-in 800-Watt Electric Vertical Smoker
> 
> ...


That is the same one I have. I got it for closer to $200.


----------



## trizzuth (Jun 4, 2015)

and you love it?  how does the remote control work, any issues? I read in the lowe's reviews that one person said you had to punch in the temp on the remote 4 times before it actually worked on the physical smoker..  does the remote show you the active temp of the smoker too?  window is certainly nice..


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 4, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, Both of the smokers you showed in your post #1 look to be late model Gen #2 models, after the top vent had been moved from the left side wall to the back left on top. More than likely those 2 both have the big slanted drip plate that causes much of the Gen #2 problems.
> 
> The pic you're showing in post #6 is a Gen #2.5 with the shield over the front controls, and it has the full Water Pan with the Split level bottom.
> 
> ...


Here is a late 40" model at Amazon with the vent on top ...


I had previously contacted Masterbuilt about this model and they said ..."The models 20072612 (Sams) and 20070512 (other retailers) are the exact same model smoker but, for different retailers they have different model numbers. But, there is absolutely no difference between these two smokers. The model 20075315 (Amazon) is also exactly the same design as the other models but, all of the part are replaceable on this model as they are not on the other models. The mother board, wiring and all is now replaceable on this uni-body smoker. Other than the parts being replaceable there is no difference! "


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Here is a late 40" model at Amazon with the vent on top ...
> 
> 
> I had previously contacted Masterbuilt about this model and they said ..."The models 20072612 (Sams) and 20070512 (other retailers) are the exact same model smoker but, for different retailers they have different model numbers. But, there is absolutely no difference between these two smokers. The model 20075315 (Amazon) is also exactly the same design as the other models but, all of the part are replaceable on this model as they are not on the other models. The mother board, wiring and all is now replaceable on this uni-body smoker. Other than the parts being replaceable there is no difference! "


I don't even bother trying to figure out the model numbers.

All I can tell you is the 2 smokers in Post #1 are Gen #2, and the one in post #6 is a Gen #2.5.

I wouldn't go by what they tell you on the phone.

The Gen #2 smokers have a full width slanted drip plate with a small water pan hanging in the bottom of that drip plate. (Post #1)

The Gen #2.5 doesn't have the full width drip plate & small water pan---It has a big water pan & a small slanted drip cover over the chip burner (Post #6)

This is what I said in Post #7.

Also the 2 in Post #1 have regular remote controls (Shown in post # 39), and the one in Post #6 has a Bluetooth remote.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 4, 2015)

trizzuth said:


> and you love it?  how does the remote control work, any issues? I read in the lowe's reviews that one person said you had to punch in the temp on the remote 4 times before it actually worked on the physical smoker..  does the remote show you the active temp of the smoker too?  window is certainly nice..


I don't use the remote. The batteries don't fit well so if you set it down too hard they disconnect and the smoker turns off. I also don't pay attention to what the MES temp readings are. I go by my Maverick 733.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 4, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't even bother trying to figure out the model numbers.
> 
> All I can tell you is the 2 smokers in Post #1 are Gen #2, and the one in post #6 is a Gen #2.5.
> 
> ...


What they told me was an Email and is their exact quote as I copied it and pasted it here. The nos they gave are correct. The one in the link I posted at Amazon is a late model Generation 2 as it has the vent on top, but if you zoom in on the drip plate, you can see it is a sloped plate with water pan on left side like the Generation 2's. The parts are all replaceable in it per Masterbuilt whereas they aren't in the Generation 2's like mine.

When I made my post with the link, I was only trying to show a pictrue of the late Generation 2 smoker with an explaination and not questioning your post nor trying to contradict what you posted.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> What they told me was an Email and is their exact quote as I copied it and pasted it here. The nos they gave are correct. The one in the link I posted at Amazon is a late model Generation 2 as it has the vent on top, but if you zoom in on the drip plate, you can see it is a sloped plate with water pan on left side like the Generation 2's. The parts are all replaceable in it per Masterbuilt whereas they aren't in the Generation 2's like mine.
> 
> When I made my post with the link, I was only trying to show a pictrue of the late Generation 2 smoker with an explaination and not questioning your post nor trying to contradict what you posted.


I gotta say you got me so confused now with all the different pics & numbers, so All I can say is:

They have been known to give wrong info on the phone & in Emails, and the only things that I know are right are all the things I said in post #43 above.

At this point I'm not even sure if you're asking a question, and if so what the question is.

If you still have a question, ask it & we'll start fresh.

Bear


----------



## drewed (Jun 4, 2015)

To also confuse the hell out of people, websites may or may not have the correct picture for the correct model.   The web guys don't know the difference between a WSM and ECB.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2015)

Drewed said:


> To also confuse the hell out of people, websites may or may not have the correct picture for the correct model.   The web guys don't know the difference between a WSM and ECB.


Exactly. Many of them use stock pics.

When I got my MES 40 (5 years ago), Cabelas said they only had the Black ones, and that was what their picture showed.

My Son was there for other things & he called me and said he was standing there looking at an All SS MES 40 with window & remote----Exactly what I was looking for.

We went down & got one, and they had 49 more exactly like it in their warehouse. (That was 49 more of the ones they said they didn't have any of!!!)

Bear


----------



## avfordguy (Jun 5, 2015)

I was one of the firsts here with a gen2 MES and was on the phone every week talking about one issue or another, well after MES sent me a new controller ( which I waited almost 6 months for) which I am fairly happy with, seems to work better than the original controller. MES was nice enough that they sent me a "cold smoker attachment" that works ( for me really well). Once you get to know the gen2 it is not a big piece of crap that everyone says it is. My take is find a used gen2 and get to know it....THEN decide what to buy. Yah as bear says....you have to cut the brisket in two, and the same with ribs BUT, once you learn the placement of meats inside the smoker (larger towards the bottom, smaller towards the top) my MES gen2 30 inch works for me.


----------



## will75 (Sep 21, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Near the end of last year, they have some Gen #2 with the vent on top instead of the left side, like the 2 in your pic #1.
> 
> The other things you are confusing are Water pans, Drip pans, and drip plates.
> 
> ...


Perfect post bear, i finally decided 2 days ago, this slanted deflector might be the issue with my temps... sure enough while the MES 40 gen 2 is still 15-25 degree's off most of the time  (runs hotter than actually is).  It's not 60+ off like it used to be. removing the slanted pan all together alleviated my "temp" issues


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2015)

will75 said:


> Perfect post bear, i finally decided 2 days ago, this slanted deflector might be the issue with my temps... sure enough while the MES 40 gen 2 is still 15-25 degree's off most of the time  (runs hotter than actually is).  It's not 60+ off like it used to be. removing the slanted pan all together alleviated my "temp" issues


That's Great !!  The biggest problem was the right side being so much hotter than the left side.

I'm glad that made it within the realm of "Quite Usable" for you!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Bear


----------



## heyeph (Jun 26, 2016)

Any updates on who has the Gen2.5 model with the perfected drip tray?  Does the one the JMSS 800 at Lowes have the issue fixed?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> Any updates on who has the Gen2.5 model with the perfected drip tray?  Does the one the JMSS 800 at Lowes have the issue fixed?


I don't know anything about Lowes Stock numbers, but as far as I know there hasn't been and problems with Gen #2.5 Drip trays.

The only drip tray problems came with the Gen #2, and that was corrected when the Gen #2.5 was designed.

Here's more about them:

*About Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse (Digital)*

*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*

*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*

*Bear*


----------



## heyeph (Jun 27, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know anything about Lowes Stock numbers, but as far as I know there hasn't been and problems with Gen #2.5 Drip trays.
> 
> The only drip tray problems came with the Gen #2, and that was corrected when the Gen #2.5 was designed.
> 
> ...


So, even if the Lowes version I see today has an angled tray, it does not have the problem anymore?  Or, are you saying it should look like the rounded one in post #6?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> So, even if the Lowes version I see today has an angled tray, it does not have the problem anymore?  Or, are you saying it should look like the rounded one in post #6?


If it has a slanted Drip tray in it, that's a problem. (That's a Gen #2)

Yes it should look like Post #6-----That is a #2.5---The Best one!

Look at the links I posted above----I explain everything there.

One link tells you what the problems are.

The other link tells you how to tell which is which.

Bear


----------



## heyeph (Jun 27, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> If it has a slanted Drip tray in it, that's a problem. (That's a Gen #2)
> 
> Yes it should look like Post #6-----That is a #2.5---The Best one!
> 
> ...


Thanks!  The rounded tray is easy to find in-store.  Hopefully it is shown on the box, as well.  I'm a little confused by the guard over the LED panel.  Is it simply a piece of plastic to block sunlight so it is easier to see the LED panel that is still flush with the surface?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> Thanks!  The rounded tray is easy to find in-store.  Hopefully it is shown on the box, as well.  I'm a little confused by the guard over the LED panel. * Is it simply a piece of plastic to block sunlight so it is easier to see the LED panel that is still flush with the surface?*


Yes that's all it is, but it is a big help in the Sun.

Bear


----------



## heyeph (Jun 27, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes that's all it is, but it is a big help in the Sun.
> 
> Bear


The one that was left at my local Lowes had the rectangular, angled drip tray.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> The one that was left at my local Lowes had the rectangular, angled drip tray.


You left it there, right?

Bear


----------



## heyeph (Jun 27, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> You left it there, right?
> 
> Bear


Yes, and I think I figured out what is going on.  The Gen 2.5 only comes on the units with glass doors.  Does that sound right?  Are you familiar with a non-glass Gen 2.5?  Where is it sold?


----------



## heyeph (Jun 27, 2016)

And, if the answer is no, you must get a glass door if you want Gen 2.5 features, I'm almost thinking I am going to just buy a Gen1 unit.  Would you say the Gen1 is better than Gen2.0?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> Yes, and I think I figured out what is going on.  The Gen 2.5 only comes on the units with glass doors.  Does that sound right?  Are you familiar with a non-glass Gen 2.5?  Where is it sold?


I never looked into it, but that could very well be.

I had an MES without a window, and I would never go back to that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> And, if the answer is no, you must get a glass door if you want Gen 2.5 features, I'm almost thinking I am going to just buy a Gen1 unit.  Would you say the Gen1 is better than Gen2.0?


OMG yes---A Gen #1 is much better than any Gen #2.

The only thing you may need with the Gen #1 that you don't need in the Gen #2.5 is the Heat deflector to keep the heat from running straight up the right side.

Bear


----------



## heyeph (Jun 28, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG yes---A Gen #1 is much better than any Gen #2.
> 
> The only thing you may need with the Gen #1 that you don't need in the Gen #2.5 is the Heat deflector to keep the heat from running straight up the right side.
> 
> Bear


Can the Heat Deflector be purchased?  Model # or link, please?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> Can the Heat Deflector be purchased?  Model # or link, please?


The Heat deflector is something I came up with:

It is just a piece of metal (I used aluminum sheet metal) that sets above the Water pan in a Gen #1 MES.

The left side can be raised up & down to force heat from the right side of the smoker to the middle of the smoker, before it rises through the smoker, and eventually out the top vent. Shown Below in Pic:

Note: The upside down half foil pan on the left is just to keep drips off of my AMNPS

Bear













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 12, 2016


----------



## heyeph (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks, man!

BTW, my primary reason for staying away from the Gen2.5 is the window, as it seems that they are useless after a short period and add to cleanup.  True?  My wife is a neat freak.  I'm just thinking she'll have more complaints if she sees a filthy window all the time...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> BTW, my primary reason for staying away from the Gen2.5 is the window, as it seems that they are useless after a short period and add to cleanup.  True?  My wife is a neat freak.  I'm just thinking she'll have more complaints if she sees a filthy window all the time...


I guess if you don't clean it, it would be useless, but so would your house & car windows.

I clean mine before every smoke, and it only takes a couple minutes.

Like I said, I would never go back to one without a window.

My first MES was an MES 30. I got rid of it after a year, because it was too small & didn't have a Window.

You're not alone though---There are a few others who don't want the Window.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 28, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I guess if you don't clean it, it would be useless, but so would your house & car windows.
> 
> I clean mine before every smoke, and it only takes a couple minutes.
> 
> ...


I'm like Bear in that I wouldn't have a Smoker without a window. ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> I'm like Bear in that I wouldn't have a Smoker without a window. ...


We Be Spoiled!!!

Bear


----------



## heyeph (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks, guys.  I'll go for the window, if you recommend it.


----------



## txgunlover (Jun 28, 2016)

The MES is mediocre at best.  Save for a Smokin' It and you won't regret it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2016)

TXGunLover said:


> The MES is mediocre at best.  Save for a Smokin' It and you won't regret it.


LOL----Do these really look Mediocre to you??

 Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## heyeph (Jul 18, 2016)

OK, I am now the proud owner of one of these babies!  Preseasoned it last night and now I'm ready to plan for the first smoke this weekend!  The "manual" that came with it has a couple of recipes, but not much in terms of "best practices".

Are there any recipes books/sites out there that focus on the use of this unit (and its cousins) and explain best practices in terms of which rack to use, timing, etc.?  Looking for a broad range of recipes.

Thanks!

Eph


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> OK, I am now the proud owner of one of these babies!  Preseasoned it last night and now I'm ready to plan for the first smoke this weekend!  The "manual" that came with it has a couple of recipes, but not much in terms of "best practices".
> 
> Are there any recipes books/sites out there that focus on the use of this unit (and its cousins) and explain best practices in terms of which rack to use, timing, etc.?  Looking for a broad range of recipes.
> 
> ...


I think this is what you're looking for:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## heyeph (Jul 18, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I think this is what you're looking for:
> 
> Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Bear!


----------



## heyeph (Jul 18, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I think this is what you're looking for:
> 
> Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
> 
> Bear


Bear,

Unless I am missing it, I don't see any mention of the need to soak the chips. True?  Not needed with these units?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> Bear,
> 
> Unless I am missing it, I don't see any mention of the need to soak the chips. True?  Not needed with these units?


IMHO:

Two of the worst things you can do in an MES is Soak the chips, and put water in the water pan.

I think most MES Veterans will agree.

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 21, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> Bear,
> 
> Unless I am missing it, I don't see any mention of the need to soak the chips. True?  Not needed with these units?


Not needed at all. The MES is an awesome little sealed box and it ends up keeping most of the moisture from whatever you're smoking in the chamber anyway. The last thing you want to do is add more moisture.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> Bear,
> 
> Unless I am missing it, I don't see any mention of the need to soak the chips. True?  Not needed with these units?


BTW: Eph, If you got the MES with the Window, you will often see why no added water is needed. The inside of the Window can fill with condensation & it will run down the glass.

That happens without adding any water.

And soaking the chips just causes a little steam until it starts smoking.

I'm sure before long you'll be getting an AMNPS anyway.

Bear


----------



## heyeph (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks, Bear!


----------



## gary s (Jul 21, 2016)

A little more info on soaking chips

*The wood has to reach 500-600F before it starts to emit sweet wood smoke. The water causes it to smolder, and the white smoke can be bitter.*

*The only reason to soak wood is to slow the burn, so a pack of wood chips last longer. Kind of a fuse.*

*But you (and the smoke) is MUCH better off if you simply add dry wood chips now and then.*

*Gary*


----------



## heyeph (Jul 22, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm sure before long you'll be getting an AMNPS anyway.
> 
> Bear


I've taken a look at the AMNPS.  Interesting!   I see you have to light the pellets before placing the unit in the MES.  Does the MES still adjust the heating element to keep the temp and burn rate at the selected setting?  Does it get placed in place of the wood chip pan?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> I've taken a look at the AMNPS.  Interesting!   I see you have to light the pellets before placing the unit in the MES.  Does the MES still adjust the heating element to keep the temp and burn rate at the selected setting?  Does it get placed in place of the wood chip pan?


The MES & the AMNPS don';t have anything to do with each other. 

That's why they work so good together---The MES takes care of the Heat, and the AMNPS does the Smoke.

The MES Chip burner stays where it is, and the AMNPS goes where it works best (Depends on which model of MES).

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm a stick burner with an RF   I have an AMNPS  for my cold smoking I even use mine on my grill sometimes, That thing is Great

Gary


----------



## heyeph (Jul 22, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> The MES & the AMNPS don';t have anything to do with each other.
> 
> That's why they work so good together---The MES takes care of the Heat, and the AMNPS does the Smoke.
> 
> ...


How is the temperature regulated if the AMNPS is not heated by the MES?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> How is the temperature regulated if the AMNPS is not heated by the MES?


No temp involved---It's only for making smoke.

The only heat you get from it is a small side effect.

Bear


----------



## heyeph (Jul 22, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> No temp involved---It's only for making smoke.
> 
> The only heat you get from it is a small side effect.
> 
> Bear


Ah, thanks.  And, when the AMNPS is used, you don't need to feed wood chips at all, right?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> Ah, thanks.  And, when the AMNPS is used, you don't need to feed wood chips at all, right?


No---I haven't used a Chip or a Chunk in 6+ Years.

Bear


----------



## heyeph (Jul 23, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> No---I haven't used a Chip or a Chunk in 6+ Years.
> 
> Bear


Since we don't use water, should I remove the water tray?  Or, does it need to stay in for proper heat balance?


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 23, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> Since we don't use water, should I remove the water tray?  Or, does it need to stay in for proper heat balance?


Leave it for heat dispersal.


----------



## heyeph (Jul 23, 2016)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Leave it for heat dispersal.


Thanks!  First racks in!


----------



## heyeph (Jul 23, 2016)

Also realized that the ribs go in when the smoker is cold, since the timer starts counting down immediately, right?  Do you also put wood chips in immediately (if not using an AMNPS)?  How much at a time?


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 23, 2016)

Just run your timer up a couple extra hours and pay attention to your racks. I always, always preheat my smoker and I get the smoke rolling as soon as I turn it on. That gives the chips time to settle down to TBS before you put meat in the smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2016)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Just run your timer up a couple extra hours and pay attention to your racks. I always, always preheat my smoker and I get the smoke rolling as soon as I turn it on. That gives the chips time to settle down to TBS before you put meat in the smoke.










I actually preheat mine about 45 minutes to an hour early, but I always use the AMNPS.

Also, since I don't set my Mavericks to give me any alarms, the first thing I do when I start my MES is set my control to 20 hours, so it won't shut off on me, and so I can keep track of time in my notes that I use for my Step by Steps.

BTW: SOT---Thanks for covering those questions. I'm getting old & slow these days.

Bear


----------



## heyeph (Jul 23, 2016)

Tried the 3-2-1 with St. Louis ribs today at 230deg.  Very tasty, but a bit dry.  Used a spray bottle of apple juice every hour for the first 3, and coated them with bbq sauce for the last 1.  Wrapped them tightly with apple juice for the middle 2.  Should I decrease the intial or final time?  Lower temp?


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jul 23, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I actually preheat mine about 45 minutes to an hour early, but I always use the AMNPS.
> 
> Also, since I don't set my Mavericks to give me any alarms, the first thing I do when I start my MES is set my control to 20 hours, so it won't shut off on me, and so I can keep track of time in my notes that I use for my Step by Steps.
> 
> ...


No sweat Bear. Slow, and I mean slow, day behind the radio console today means plenty of time to browse the forums.


----------



## mummel (Jul 25, 2016)

I also preheat mine these days for around 45min, and put in the AMPS right around the time I start it up, so I can be sure that it's burning properly.  Did another chicken thighs smoke this weekend.  AMPS worked great.  Yeah baby.


----------



## heyeph (Jul 25, 2016)

mummel said:


> I also preheat mine these days for around 45min, and put in the AMPS right around the time I start it up, so I can be sure that it's burning properly.  Did another chicken thighs smoke this weekend.  AMPS worked great.  Yeah baby.


Thanks.  Do you use Bear's chicken thigh recipe with pans?


----------



## mummel (Jul 27, 2016)

HeyEph said:


> Thanks.  Do you use Bear's chicken thigh recipe with pans?


My wife made them!  Thighs with her special rub, straight onto grids, two racks, cooked at 250F for ~3 hours I think.  Threw in some ABTs.  FANTASTIC!


----------



## heyeph (Apr 9, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> The MES & the AMNPS don';t have anything to do with each other.
> 
> That's why they work so good together---The MES takes care of the Heat, and the AMNPS does the Smoke.
> 
> ...


Ready for Season 2 and I think I'm going to get the AMNPS.

Where do you place it in a MES1.0?  Have you got a picture, Bear?

Also, what pellets do you use and where do you get them?

Thanks and happy smoking!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2017)

HeyEph said:


> Ready for Season 2 and I think I'm going to get the AMNPS.
> 
> Where do you place it in a MES1.0?  Have you got a picture, Bear?
> 
> ...


It depends on which MES you have:

In Both the MES 40 Gen#1 and the MES 30 Gen #1, the AMNPS works best on the support rods, to the left of the Chip burner assembly.

All other MES units seem to work best with the bottom rack in position, and the AMNPS on the right end of that rack. Then you can pull the Chip dumper out a couple inches to give the AMNPS more air flow & push it back in for less air.

Bear


----------



## heyeph (Apr 9, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> It depends on which MES you have:
> 
> In Both the MES 40 Gen#1 and the MES 30 Gen #1, the AMNPS works best on the support rods, to the left of the Chip burner assembly.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Hickory pellets from Amazon a good all around choice?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2017)

HeyEph said:


> Thanks! Hickory pellets from Amazon a good all around choice?


I get mine from Todd at Amazing Smoker too.

However if you have "Prime" and get Free shipping, I don't blame you for getting them from Amazon.

Then again, you can check out the dealer's list below to see if any of the stores near you carry Amazing Smoker Pellets:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/v/vspfiles/downloadables/DealerList.pdf

Bear


----------



## heyeph (Apr 9, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I get mine from Todd at Amazing Smoker too.
> 
> However if you have "Prime" and get Free shipping, I don't blame you for getting them from Amazon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the list.  None near me.  I'll give Amazon some more of my money.

How critical is it to get the Amazen pellets vs the cheaper ones that have alder mixed in?  Do the Amazen pellets light easier and stay lit better?  Or, it is just a matter of flavor?  You can get 5lbs of mix for the price of 2lbs of their brand of pellets.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2017)

HeyEph said:


> Thanks for the list.  None near me.  I'll give Amazon some more of my money.
> 
> How critical is it to get the Amazen pellets vs the cheaper ones that have alder mixed in?  Do the Amazen pellets light easier and stay lit better?  Or, it is just a matter of flavor?  You can get 5lbs of mix for the price of 2lbs of their brand of pellets.


I can't tell you---All I ever use is Amazing Pellets from Todd.

The only ones of his I can't burn are 100% Cherry, but I think it's the natural oil in the Cherry wood.

I want to get some Cherry Dust from Todd, but I keep forgetting. I know that will work for me.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 9, 2017)

I have been tempted by Amazon, but Todd's pellets and dust "just work," and he's a great guy to deal with. Compared to the cost of the meat I'm smoking, the cost of the pellets for each smoke is trivial. So, like others, I recommend getting everything from Todd.


----------

